# Lost AT2 Superlight on Fish Creek CO



## ant (Mar 17, 2005)

*paddle*

yeah, I think I found your paddle. A twelver would be nice. 970-581-3758.


----------



## dustyrivers (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you so much. You have no idea how happy this news makes me. 
I figured the paddle was destroyed in that creek. 
But the great thing about this paddle being returned to me, is that I was foolish enough not to put my name on it. Its an amazing paddle. It would be so easy for someone to find and feel the urge to keep it. These types of incidents totally restore my faith in humanity! I love boating so much, because I love the community. This is such a good reminder of how great you guys all are. Man, I'm a happy dude.


----------



## Rhynocerous (May 19, 2009)

Yay for good people.


----------

